
Show HN: Web Page Archiver - 29J
http://www.totp.me/web-archiver
======
19eightyfour
That's awesome. I like that you just came out with this when the others have
posted...and that it only has 1 point! It's simple and to the point. I may not
be your customer base but think the email is a great method of delivery.
Especially if the mails were sent with some metadata in the message body that
made searching for the mails easy. If you packaged it into a Chrome extension
( easy enough to make ) you could accept payment using the extension APIs and
people could just click your extension's page action to save the page. It
would be effortless. And a few seconds / minutes later, they'd get an email
notification....this is giving me ideas! :) Anyway, I wanted to congratulate
you and reach out since yours seems to me just as good as the others and it is
perhaps not getting quite as much attentions as theirs. Good luck! :D

P.S I wanted to ask have you had much interest / use / payment for this? :);p

~~~
29J
Thanks for taking a look, 19eightyfour. Those are good ideas.

No, nobody has used this yet. (But I never told anyone besides the owner of
demandrush.com, and now HN.)

------
29J
[re-posting a duplicate of:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14646228](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14646228)
, which disappeared, perhaps because it was behind ddns.net.]

I made this prototype in response to a post I saw at:

[https://www.demandrush.com/problems/api-save-files-
url](https://www.demandrush.com/problems/api-save-files-url)

but never heard a peep back from demandrush. Before I shut this web-service
down, does anyone here think anything of it?

It's trivial to modify it to send you your web page snapshots via email or
whatever. As it happens, the MHTML format is especially suited to email.

